# Final Preseason Game: Lakers vs Wizards



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #8*








vs.









Thursday, Oct. 28
5:30 pm
vs. Wizards
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and Co. face Washington in the preseason finale Thursday in Oklahoma City. 

Bulls/Wizards Fight

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers (5-2)*





































Chuky Atkins, PG
Brian Grant, PF
Chris Mihm, C
Lamar Odom, SF
Kobe Bryant, SG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt
Tierre Brown
Caron Butler
Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

*Have Not Played*
Vlade Divac 
Devean George

Injury Report
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | Tonight
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out Indefinitely
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

</center>


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Is this game even on TV? 'Cause I've got it on KCal and all that's on is a bunch of people dancing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Is this game even on TV? 'Cause I've got it on KCal and all that's on is a bunch of people dancing.


Pssssst.....that's because the game is *TOMORROW!!!!*


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Pssssst.....that's because the game is *TOMORROW!!!!*


................that would explain it. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So they are going to Oklahoma City to play the wizards :sour:


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

I live in Michigan and obvisously dont have KCAL, is there a way I could order it from all the way over here?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Its gonna be on league pass.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

dude u sure its going to be on league pass i have league pass and none of the lakers preseason games were on it 


Also lakers by 135


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OT: but why does it say coral calcium ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Roster takes shape*

By Rich Hammond, Staff Writer

EL SEGUNDO -- The Lakers hope Lamar Odom makes a few more shots, and that Slava Medvedenko and Kareem Rush continue on the path toward health, but other than that, coach Rudy Tomjanovich said there isn't much that needs to be taken from tonight's exhibition finale against Washington in Oklahoma City.

Tomjanovich has one more roster cut to make, and he will almost certainly keep point guard Tierre Brown over shooting guard Tony Bobbitt, out of necessity more than anything.

"I don't think anybody is going to make or break themselves in (tonight's) game," Tomjanovich said. "Basically, we have all the information we need."

As expected, the Lakers on Wednesday cut loose guard Nate Johnson and center Ike Nwankwo. Bobbitt impressed the coaching staff throughout training camp, but the thinking is that a backup point guard such as Brown would be more valuable, and Bobbitt could be brought back if Rush isn't totally healthy.

"I hate this time of year because of that," Tomjanovich said. "A lot of times, it has nothing to do with the players, it's just the situation. It's a sad time. ... Everybody dreams about being a part of this, but not everybody can do it."

It's been a busy camp for the Lakers, who had to adjust to new teammates, new coaches and a new system while dealing with injuries to Vlade Divac, Luke Walton, Medvedenko and Rush. But Rush is back, Medvedenko should play tonight, and the Lakers claim to be happy with the progress they have made.

"What I like about this team is that we have a very high basketball IQ," Kobe Bryant said. "What we lack in experience we make up for with intelligence. ... For example, some teams can't call an audible on the fly, but we can adjust to things very quickly."

Tomjanovich said tonight's game would feature a few wrinkles that the coaching staff installed over the past week and that the starters would play more than their usual 20 to 25 minutes.

"We're ready to play for real," Brian Cook said. "We're finally getting some guys back, and everything is coming along, so we're excited to get the season started."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2495955,00.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> dude u sure its going to be on league pass i have league pass and none of the lakers preseason games were on it
> 
> 
> Also lakers by 135


Actually the game is on league pass on my DirectV (Ch. 722) .. Just a heads up!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> OT: but why does it say coral calcium ?


What the world are you talking about :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well last night, all of a sudden in place of where it says Private Messaging There Was Logo For " Coral Calcium Advanced" On every post in every Thread, Idk maybe it was just my computer being wierd 

Look


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Interesting.. I never saw that :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I think the Wizards will be better than anticipated this year. Don't expect a Seattle-like cakewalk tonight, assuming both teams are healthy.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Few things, Odom dunked his own free throw miss. Very nice.

Chucky fricken blows, fast break and he throws it right to the defender. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Few things, Odom dunked his own free throw miss. Very nice.


Yeah, he's finally starting to look comfortable. 



> Chucky fricken blows, fast break and he throws it right to the defender. I still can't believe it.


Chucky is reaching Devean-level right now. I never thought he'd be this bad. Thank god this team has good backups in Brown and Sasha.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

what is hte score?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's finally starting to look comfortable.
> ...


Looks like we might have a new whipping boy. :laugh: On a serious note, though, Atkins is worrying the **** out of me. I knew he was an average player but he's playing well below average right now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like we might have a new whipping boy. :laugh: On a serious note, though, Atkins is worrying the **** out of me. I knew he was an average player but he's playing well below average right now.


Indeed. Atkins should be thanking the heavens right now for guaranteed contracts.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

did anyone see that insane dunk by jumaine jones??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why is BC in his street clothes?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Why is BC in his street clothes?


Minor ankle sprain. They said it was nothing serious.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Minor ankle sprain. They said it was nothing serious.


Ah I was wondering.. Thanks! :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Chucky fricken blows, fast break and he throws it right to the defender. I still can't believe it.


Ugh, that was an awful play.

The real surprises of the preseason were Brian Cook, Chris Mihm, Tierre Brown and Jumaine Jones. If they continue to play well throughout the season, we will be a VERY deep team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, Cook is fine.

Anyway, Lakers played a pretty solid game today. The best sign, by far, was Odom having a very solid all around game by grabbing boards, putting up points (I think he had 18) and just doing all the little things Odom does. Good to see. 

Kobe, on the other hand, forced the issues a few too many times today, didn't really get involved in the offense, and played pretty poor D. Not a good game for him, at all. Got to the line, which is always nice, but he'll be dead by the end of the year if he continues to take the beatings he got today. 

Atkins is as good as done, and needs to be shipped back to Boston for a bag of fruit rollups. Nuff said. 

Butler didn't play a lot today, but hit some nice jumpers and played good D as usual. 

Grant is Grant, the guy just hustles. He pulled down a few boards, a few offensive ones too, in limited PT. He's moving great, I'm surprised that he's supposedly this guy with sore knees year round. Grant is going to be a great part time PF for the Lakers this year. Wide body that can board and play very good low post and help defense. Vital big man for the Lakers this year. 

Mihm didn't play a lot today, but had a couple blocks and a couple baskets. Didn't to much else. 

Brown is on this team, without any doubt. I'll shoot the coaching staff if he's cut, but he won't be. Will be an excellent backup point guard this year. Unfortunately, Atkins is so bad that Brown might have to start every now and then. 

Wizards will be good this year, they're very athletic and have some very good passers and interesting prospects. If they're healthy they'll make the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 97, Washington 87


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	28 	2-6 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	8 	1 	1 	2 	0 	1 	6 
Odom 	28 	6-13 	1-3 	3-5 	0 	7 	1 	1 	1 	1 	3 	16 
Mihm 	24 	3-6 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	4 	0 	1 	0 	2 	2 	7 
Bryant 	33 	4-14 	0-1 	11-12 	1 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	1 	19 
Atkins 	24 	1-5 	1-4 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	4 	1 	0 	2 	3 
Walton 	17 	2-5 	2-4 	0-0 	0 	3 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	6 
Brown 	24 	4-7 	0-0 	4-6 	0 	3 	6 	3 	1 	0 	1 	12 
Jones 	21 	5-7 	0-0 	2-2 	2 	7 	0 	0 	0 	0 	5 	12 
Rush 	17 	3-7 	2-4 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	8 
Grant 	24 	4-4 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	7 	1 	2 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Totals 	240 	34-74 	6-16 	23-29 	9 	41 	17 	13 	8 	3 	18 	97
```


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Wizards are going to have the chemistry of a daycare with no chaperons. I don't expect a great year.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Chucky is cut. 
Nice game for Lamar, he looked a lot more comfortable. 

Kobe's J aint where it should be yet. (Midrange)

Socal, I saw the putback dunk by Jones, that was very nice. 

Rebounding worried me a bit, like the 2-3 times the Wizards got 3-4 shots on a single possession.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Great news bout Odom, CHUCKY ******************* ....J.J is a sic dunker ive seen in him pregames the man can do sum serious stuffing


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

While watching the Lakers this preseason I have noticed that something is just not right with Kobe. I don't think the reason is because its preseason either. 

I havent been able to pinpoint it yet, but right now I think the 230 he is at might be a little too heavy. 

I am thinking he needs to drop 5 pounds to 225. (his weight during 2002/2003)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe will probably drop weight during the season anyway, I believe that's his plan. Though he's not going to drop more than 5 lbs. 

And honestly, I think it has nothing to do with the weight. Rudy has never been a very inventive coach, he's not exactly running complicated plays. Lots of iso, lots of pick and rolls. Anyone can come up with that stuff. What he needs to do is come up with some motion with Odom in the high post. Odom needs to be handling the ball more in the high post, he can set up Kobe and other shooters/slashers. Vlade should do the same when he comes back. They also need to give Kobe screens _off_ the ball, he doesn't need to be handling the ball to be effective. 

I pray Rudy fixes these issues and the spacing early in the regular season, otherwise it's going to be a mess and Kobe's going to get physically pummelled.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> While watching the Lakers this preseason I have noticed that something is just not right with Kobe. I don't think the reason is because its preseason either.
> 
> I havent been able to pinpoint it yet, but right now I think the 230 he is at might be a little too heavy.
> ...


It's a positive for Kobe to come out this heavy to start the season. 

I don't know if you've noticed this in the past , but during an 82 game season, during the end of the season, players start to appear really emaciated and somewhat drained . 

Kobe had probably his best season as a pro after bulking up in the offseason. Didn't he go on his string of 40+ point games during that season. 

It will also help him when he drives to the lane and posts up, and I'd bet that his shoulder or knee injuries won't be a factor because of this strength & conditioning.

His arms are visually larger and stronger. He lets his 3 point J go with less effort no. He may be a better shooter because of this.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF? 

Samaki Walker is still in the NBA?? 

:laugh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

How many yrs left on atkins' contract? This guy is worst than what everyone thought he is.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

in my dream i was watching the LA game and Atkins sucked lol


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a positive for Kobe to come out this heavy to start the season.
> ...


Ya I know, I like Kobe at this size, I was just trying to figure out whats off so far. But EHL is probably right, its probably just Rudy's pickup ball style offense. 

I would like to see Kobe get some more opportunities in the post.


----------

